# [Outlook 2003] Signaturgrafik wird nicht richtig angezeigt



## Foxgame (8. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

ich habe bei meinem Outlook das Problem, dass die Grafik in der Signatur verwaschen angezeigt wird. Was kann man den dagegen tun?

Grüße
Foxgame


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
könntest du uns die Grafik mal zeigen?
Hast du die Signatur mit Html erstellt? Wenn ja dann auch mal den Quelltext.

Gruß


----------

